# Rome - Total War



## sensei (22. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich versuche das Spiel von dem aktuellen Heft zu spielen. Leider tritt immer ein Fehler mit der Artellerie (z.B. Onager) auf. Ich bekomme die Artillerie nicht
durch die Stadttore. Ein Befehl, eine Stadt zu verlassen oder zu betreten wird ignoriert. Habe ich den Ort erobert, steht die Artillerie in dem Ort, kann aber keine Gegner außerhalb des Orts bekämpfen.
Irgendwer eine Idee ?


----------



## Gast XXXX (22. Februar 2011)

Das geht halt nicht … schon mal dran gedacht, denn das bekommt keiner hin der das versucht.


----------



## sensei (22. Februar 2011)

Dann ist die Artillerie also wertlos, wenn ich aus einem belagerten Ort heraus die Belagerer angreife oder die Angreifer aus dem 'Ort' angreifen will ?
Es kommt doch der tolle Hinweis z.B. den Belagerungsturm mit der Artillerie anzugreifen ????


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. Februar 2011)

Na das geht, wenn der Feind in Reichweite ist, nur du kommst halt nicht raus. 

PS: Bei Medieval 2 haben sie das etwas gefixed, denn mit Kanonen und so kommt man rein, aber mit größeren Belagerungsgeräten halt nicht. Außerdem war so eine Steinschleuder damals schon recht groß und nicht jede Stadt hatte Tore wo sie durchpasste … ich finde das okay so.


----------



## Carmir (17. März 2011)

Vielleicht die MAuern kaputt schießen und dann rein? Raus ginge so dann aber auch nicht


----------



## Gast XXXX (17. März 2011)

Geht auch nicht!


----------



## motsch_ (4. April 2011)

Geht das Spiel über Internet vom Heft, bzw. Lan?


----------

